# How do I find a buck?



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 1, 2011)

I am wanting to breed our doe. I would really like her bred to a kiko buck, but I am sure that is going to be hard to find. We don't want or have room to have a buck on our property, so I need to find someone that will let her be bred to there buck. How do I do that? I tried to post an ad on Craigslist, but the ad just gets deleted. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 1, 2011)

I would look for goat farms in your area and start contacting them.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok that's a great idea. How do I find them?


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Where are you?  You could try the kiko registries or just look and see who has kikos for sale.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 1, 2011)

Why does your ad get deleted?  Any ideas?  I can't imagine why someone would delete an ad looking for a Kiko buck to breed their does.....WAIT.  Are you making it clear that it is a GOAT buck and a GOAT doe?  There are weirdos around here that flag all the rabbit ads, especially the meat rabbit ads on craigslist.  Ignoring the fact that sale of LIVESTOCK is permitted on craigslist.  Maybe someone thinks you are talking about bunnies when you say buck or doe.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 1, 2011)

What are you breeding the KIKO buck with.? What kind of DOE do you have??


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a meat/nubian doe. She is our first goat, and I love her so much. Never thought I could love a farm animal, like I love her. Yeah, I put in the ad goat, some people just like to delete ads. I think it's people not having a clue about goats. I live in Aurora Or. I am trying another ad today. It's asking for goat farms in my area. Thank you for responding to my ad. I am so happy that I found this web site, people are great on here! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Bedste (Sep 2, 2011)

COZINE SPRINGS RANCH 
Harless Marcom 
3507 SW Redmond Hill Rd.  McMinnville, Oregon 97128 
marcomshouse@hotmail.com  PH: 503 784-9121


i got this number from a KIKO club online..... I hope it is still good info  


http://www.goatfinder.com/kiko_goat_directory.htm#OR


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you Bedste, this is great! I am embarrassed that you were able to find it, and I wasn't. But I am very greatful as well. I will be trying to contact them after the fun weekend. Have a great and safe weekend!


----------



## Bedste (Sep 3, 2011)

please do not be embarrassed.... i was googling because i did not know what a Kiko was....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh ok, well thank you again.


----------

